# shopping for golf simulator



## sweeper21 (Apr 24, 2015)

Anybody know where I can buy a golf simulator, golf clubs and golf balls in Hong Kong? I'm looking for Optishot simulator to be exact. The clubs and balls don't really matter.


----------

